# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  28 June 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.9 - ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE ! ULTIME RELEASE

## hassan riach

28 June 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.9 
ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Added NEW models:*  *- OT-361A
- OT-455
- OT-506
- OT-506A
- OT-506D
- OT-F331* 
Added MORE THEN *1200 NEW PROVIDER IDs* ! 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
julvir  
SIMPLY THE BEST !

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

